
The brain communicates on several channels - R3LL1K
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-01-brain-channels.html
======
poelzi
And in reality, the brain uses many more signals then the electrical impulses
we concentrate mostly one and their frequency. Partially our broken physical
model prevents Biologists from looking into the issue from different
perspective, which are usually more open minded.

Even stuff we found already: For example, gasotransmitters are usually ignored
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaseous_signaling_molecules](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaseous_signaling_molecules)).
Pure electrical contacts
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_synapse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_synapse)
are often also.

From a different physical models I'm missing two important ones: radiant
(scalar, LW,...) EM waves and ring photons (photons entangled into a ring).
Scalar waves are interesting because DNA is wrapped up in chromosomes in such
a way, that a passing LW wave will get a modulation. Ring photons because 3 of
our amino acids have carbon rings that could generate those.

